# "rats don't lay eggs! They lay babies!"



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

What cute things have your kids said lately? I need some inspiration!

Cindyc.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

While working on the computer a few minutes ago, our 6-year-old son said "Daddy, this mouse just doesn't respect me". I'm pretty sure he meant it wasn't responding to him!


----------



## jc12551 (Feb 10, 2008)

My DS 6 is ending everything with 'ith'

i.e. Willith Youith Getith Meith Someith Moreith Milkith?

So I started back

Noith, youith knowith howith to doith yourselfith.

DH thinks we have gone mad.


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

If 2 yo DD toots she will say "Daddy tooted!"


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

My 5 yo told me today that it was snowable outside.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

My DS took a red marker and put dots all over his chest, then started moaning and said he had the chicken pops.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I had my three year old in Wally World over the weekend. I was looking at a rack of shirts when she reached over and picked up one that I hadn't gotten to yet. She handed it to me saying "this is a Daddy shirt." I looked at it for a moment then agreed. I'm wearing it right now.

We told the story to her mama when she came home that evening and she said to me, "You won't let me pick out shirts for you, but you let a three year old do it?"

To which I replied, "What can I say? She has better taste in mens clothing."

.....Alan {laughing}


----------



## lilmommajnn (Aug 7, 2002)

The other day, my son (9) was looking through his children's Bible. He had a running commentary going that was fairly accurate...until he got to the picture of Jesus' birth. He looked at the star in the picture and told me "and there's the Israelite". I couldn't even argue with him!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

About a week ago I was standing in line at the pharmacy behind this older gentleman who's young grandson (maybe age 4) kept tugging on his hand and saying "Paw-Paw! Paw-Paw! You dot to come see dis!" He repeated this about three times trying to get his grandfather to leave the line and go see what he was talking about and finally he crossed his arms and huffed "It really won't kill you Paw-Paw, it won't!"

Needless to say everyone in ear shot laughed like crazy.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Two more today...'"Celtic is the language our GRANDSESTORS spoke!" and "When I come back from the bathroom, CONGRATULATE ME!" 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Another one today...
"Mommy, I am in a fury!" (Meaning I am MAD!)

Cindyc.


----------



## lilmommajnn (Aug 7, 2002)

When my son was younger, he heard an ambulance one day. He was so concerned...he said "someone's on the way to the hospitiful...they have a mercy!"


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

DD was playing with the Raggady Annie my mom made her for Christmas. She put her under the rocking horse, then went off to get her blankies to cover her up - Annie was tired. Once DD had her covered up she said "snug as a rug!"


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

When showing our farm animals to my husband's highschool friend, who was visiting us - my youngest showed him our pen of meat chickens.....He pointed to the chickens and told Shawn, 'There's chicken inside'! (chicken as in fried chicken, chicken fingers, etc)

My youngest also called pimples or mosquito bites - 'pitt bulls'.


----------

